# Adventures from Tacnar (OOC)(FULL!)



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

hey guys, ive been thinking, and i still have way to much time on my hands, so i thought i would try my hand at DMing.  Its going to be a PBP game.

So here goes...
It will be a basic D&D 3rd edition game, ill make up my own towns and such, but it will be very basic.  Im wanting 6 players.  First come first serve.

So is anyone interested?  If so here is character creation guidelines:

1.  Level 1 characters

2. I would prefer no Monks, cause they are out of place in my game.

3. 32 standard point buy.

4.  Money is as it says in the PHB, you get 1 free masterwork item.

5.  Max HP, since its first Level.

Im thinking no prestige classes later on down the road... trying to keep it basic since its my first game.


So is anyone interested at all?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been itching to play a Paladin of late.  Would that work?  I would be happy to pick a Greyhawk diety out of the PhB.  Would we get max first level gold?  I'll start working her up.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 2, 2003)

i've been giggling to myself about a half-orc rogue for some time. No idea how it would work yet, but i'll think of something  

I'll zap it up in etools right now


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 2, 2003)

*Guuk*, Male Half-Orc Rog1: Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d6 ( Rogue) ; hp 6; Init + 4; Spd 20; AC 14 (Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 11); Atk +0 base melee, +4 base ranged; +0 ( 1d8, Mace, heavy ); +4 ( 1d8, Crossbow, light ); -4 ( 1d3, Unarmed ); SQ: Darkvision (Ex); RF: Orc Blood; AL CN; SV Fort + 0, Ref + 6, Will + 2; STR 10, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 8.

*Skills:* Bluff + 3, Disable Device + 5, Escape Artist + 2, Forgery + 5, Hide + 2, Listen + 6, Search + 5, Spot + 6, Use Magic Device + 3. 

*Feats:* Dodge.

*Possessions: *
*Weapons: *Mace, heavy; Crossbow, light.
*Armor:* Studded leather.
*Goods:* Backpack; Bedroll; Block and tackle; Crowbar; Thieves' tools (MW); Caltrops x2; Case, map or scroll; Flint and steel; Grappling hook; Hammer; Shovel; 3 Torches; Whetstone; Waterskin (full); Bolts, crossbow (20); Rope, hemp (50 ft.).

Guuk has lived a hard life. Shunned by society for being fathered by an Orc, he has had to make his own way through life. He is extremely nimble for a half-orc, and has used that to his advantage as a forger for the theive's guild. As far as one of his profession goes, he is generally an alright person to mingle with, provided you don't get on his nerves. He doesn't kill for fun, but will do it if he is rewarded enough, and he has no respect for the local authorities.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2003)

The crazed Super-Gamer jumps into another slot and shouts "OOH OOH MEE MEE!!!"  Then begins creating his character.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll take a shot.  I'll have to think about the character and get something up.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm always keen for another game. I might play a cleric as I've never PbP'ed one before. Will you just use the standard Greyhawk deities?


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

ok, the game is full up as of now then.  Does everyone know the great artist Kip the bold in the art thread?  He is going to be playing with us as well, as far as i know. 

yes, you will get max gold for 1st level.  And yes a paladin is fine.
Kuro I wont have time to look over ur character till this afternoon, but i will then.

ill now change the thread title.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

I would like you all to write a short backstory about how your character is in Canburry Falls.  Feel free to make up small towns  in surrrounding areas.  There arent really any large cities around, mostly trade and port cities along the main roads.

The players are:
Kip the bold
Jemal
Inez hull
Rangerjohn
kuroshidaku
Manzanita


Do not worry about making a character based on the party's needs, i have that all taken care of.... i mean u all have to have a "guide" right??  HEHE, i love NPC's.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *I'm always keen for another game. I might play a cleric as I've never PbP'ed one before. Will you just use the standard Greyhawk deities? *




Yea, go ahead and use a PHB diety, unless u have the diety book and want to spend time on it, if u want one not in the PHB, just give me the name, alignment, what their followers are like in general (such as goals), and what they are the god of.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 3, 2003)

*Rowena Spensor*

* Character Name :* Rowena Spensor
* Character Race :* Human
* Character Class(es) :* Paladin
* Alignment :* Lawful Good
* Deity :* Heironeious

* Gender :* Female
* Age :* 18
* Height :* 5’ 9”
* Weight :* 165 pounds
* Eyes :* blue
* Hair :* strawberry blond

* Character Level :* 1
* EXP Points Gained :* 0
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 1000

* Known Languages :* common

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 14
* Dexterity :* 14
* Constitution :* 14
* Intelligence :* 10
* Wisdom :* 14
* Charisma :* 14

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 19

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 17 or 15 w/o shield
* Touch Armor Class :* 12

* Special Armor Class Notes :* chainmail and large wooden shield
-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 15

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +6
* Save vs. Reflex :* +4
* Save vs. Will :* +4

* Special Save Notes :* add charisma modifier

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +6

* Base Attack Bonus :* +1

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +4(1d8)+2  (BAB, str, masterwork longsword)

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +3(1d8)

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* longsword, light crossbow



-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Handle Animal*/+6 (Cha) ** 4 ranks
* Heal*/+6 (Wis) ** 4 ranks
* Ride*/+6 (Dex) ** 4 rank

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* toughness, improved initiative

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

			cost	weight	
masterwork longsword	free	4	
light crossbow		35	6	
20 bolts			2	2	
dagger			2	1	
chainmail			150	40	
large wooden shield		7	10	
Backpack			2	2	
signal whistle		0.8	0	
Waterskin			1	4	
3 days trail rations		1.5	3	
2 torches			0.02	2	
empty sack		0.1	0.5	
flint and steel		1	0	
bedroll			0.1	5	
blanket			0.5	3	
travelers outfit		0	5	
2 pints of oil		0.2	2	

total wieght: 85.5 			
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* 33 GP  7 SP  8 CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 20”

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 20”

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* -7

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +2

-------------------------------------------------------
* Character History :* 
Rowena has no memory of her parents.  She was deposited at the Monestary of Heironeous as an infant, she is told.  Her life has been good otherwise.  She loves the rigor and discipline of monastic life.  She awakes early to do her chores before breakfast.  The rest of the day is spent training.  Riding, swordplay, calethentics, meditation, archery.  She knows, and has always known, that her life belongs to Heironeous, and that it will not be a long one.  At age 15, two years after the gift of the moon has come to her, she approaches the Abby and asks to get pregnant.  She knows her life will be short, and she wishes to contribute a child to the cause before she herself is slain.  The Abby, after a long conversation, is impressed with her resolve, and a suitable young man is found.  After her son’s birth, she gives him to a wet nurse, and resumes her training.  She loves her little boy, Arthur, but knows her place is not as a mother, but as a warrior.  At age 18, she is eager to leave.  There is so much to do, and she feels strong of body and spirit .  The Abby takes her into his study for one last meeting.  He reveals that she was dropped off at the Monestary by a tall, weatherbeaten man of indeterminate age.  He would say nothing of her origin, but did give the Abby two tokens of her ‘inheritance’, a simple gold ring with the stylilized image of a lizard engraved on the inside, and a masterwork longsword.

Taking with her all the gear she is entrusted with, she starts out for the nearest town, Canburry Falls, to seek her fortune, and sacrifice her life to the greater good.

She has strawberry blong hair, cut short and simply in the style of a man. She stands 5 foot, 9 inches, and weighs in at 165 pounds of muscle and fight.  Her skin is fair and her features bold, with wide lips, a sharp nose,  and blue eyes.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

Both of the characters are great guys, now just for the rest of u.  I have an idea, as i said im making a "guide" to use as an NPC, but i dont know if Kip will be on enough to post consistantly as a player...  So im going to talk to him, and when hes on, since its his first PBP game, he can play the guide, if he wishes.  So therefore i will probably recruit 1 more person.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

from those of u who have decides please gimme an idea on what your character will eb and a simple concept...  I would like the characters to be in by this weekend, and the game will start on monday.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

K, here's my character, Jonathon of Alexandria.  Still have 1 feat left to choose, though.

Jonathon of Alexandria
Human Male Fgtr 1
Align: NG
Age 19, 5'11", 180 Lbs, Blue Eyes, Blond Hair

STR: 16 (10 Points)
DEX: 16 (10 Points)
CON: 10 (2 Points)
INT: 10 (2 Points)
WIS: 14 (6 Points)
CHA: 10 (2 Points)

HP: 10 AC: 19 (+4 armour, +3 dex, +2 Shield)
Saves: FORT: +2 REF: +3 WILL: +2
Init: +3

Bab: 1
Attacks: +6 to hit (MW L.Sword) 1d8+3 damage

Skills(Total/Ranks): Jump(+5/4), Ride(+7/4), Spot(+4/2)

Feats:  W.Focus(L.Sword), Quick Draw, 

Languages: Common

Equipment(weight)
MW Long Sword(4)
Silver Dagger (1)
Chain Shirt(25)
LG Wd. Shield(10)
Backpack(2)
Belt Pouch(3)
Family Signet Ring
Waterskin (4)
50' Hemp Rope (10)
6 Sunrods 

Light Horse 
Riding Saddle
Saddlebags
Bedroll(5)
Blanket, Winter (3)
8 days Feed (80)
14 days Rations(14)
Shovel(8)

2 GP, 8 SP

Total Weight Carried: 59 Lbs (Rest on Horse)
Background: 
Jonathon has lived in Canburry for 18 years, ever since his Father dissapeared.  His skill with the Long Sword surpasses that of many Guards, and he has spent countless hours sparring with guards, lesser knights, and squires, awaiting his chance to prove himself in true combat.

His shield and ring both bear the motif of his family, which he is the last known member of... a Kyaran lizard.


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

Level 1? Woot, I wanna! I'm really gonna make this my last game to join. I told that to myself last time I joined one, but I'm not in a lvl 1 game yet...
__________________________________________________
Character Name:	Eclyssia Morningdawn
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Shaff
Race&Gender:	High Elf, Female
Class&Level:	Sorceress1
Alignment:	Chaotic Good
Deity:		Corellon Larethian
Size:		Medium
Age:		121
Height:		4'7"
Weight:		82lb
Skin&Eyes:	Fair, Blue
Hair:		Long Blond

Strength:	 8 (-1)
Dexterity:	16 (+3)
Constitution:	10 ( 0)
Intelligence:	12 (+1)
Wisdom:		10 ( 0)
Charisma:	18 (+4)

Fortitude Save:	+0 (+0 Base, +0 Con)
Reflex Save:	+3 (+0 Base, +3 Dex)
Will Save:	+2 (+2 Base, +0 Wis)

Melee Attack:	-1 (+0 Base, -1 Str)
Ranged Attack:	+3 (+0 Base, +3 Dex)
Initiative:	+3 (+3 Dex)

Max Weight:	26 (Light), 53 (Medium), 80 (Heavy)
		80 (Over head), 160 (Off ground), 400 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	30/x4, 20/x4, 20/x3

Armor Class:	13 (+0 Armor, +0 Shield, +3 Dex)
Hit Points:	4 (of 4)
Experience:	0 (need 1000)

Languages:	3 (+0 Ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial)
Common
Elven
Halfling

Skills:		12 (3/level)
Handle Animal	+5 (+1 Ranks, +4 Cha), Crossclass, Pony
Listen		+2 (+0 Ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Racial)
Knw Arcana	+2 (+1 Ranks, +1 Int)
Knw Nature	+2 (+1 Ranks, +1 Int), Crossclass
Perform (Dance)	+5 (+1 Ranks, +4 Cha), Crossclass
Ride		+4 (+1 Ranks, +3 Dex), Crossclass
Search		+3 (+0 Ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial)
Spellcraft	+2 (+1 Ranks, +1 Int)
Spot		+2 (+0 Ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Racial)
Wilderniss Lore	+1 (+1 Ranks, +0 Wis), Crossclass

Racial Abilities:
Sleep Immunity
Lowlight Vision
Weapon Proficiency: Longsword
Weapon Proficiency: All Bows
Detect Secret Doors

Class Abilities:
Weapon Proficiency: All Simple
Summon Familiar

Feats:
Point Blank Shot

Spells per Day:	5/4
Spells Known:	4/2

Detect Magic (0th, Universal, DC14)
Disrupt Undead (0th, Necromancy, DC14)
Light (0th, Evocation, DC14)
Prestidigitation (0th, Universal, DC14)

Mage Armor (1st, Conjuration, DC15)
Sleep (1st, Enchantment, DC15)

Weapons:
Masterwork Composite Longbow (To Hit +4, Dmg 1d8-1, Crit 20/x3, Large, Piercing, 3lb)
Longsword (To Hit -1, Dmg 1d8-1, Crit 19-20/x2, Medium, Slashing, 4lb)

Other Equipment:
Explorer's Outfit
Quiver of 40 Arrows (6lb)
Spell Component Pouch (3lb)
Flint and Steel

Total Weight:	16 lb
Money:		0pp, 15gp, 13sp, 16cp
__________________________________________________
Character Name:	Thallia
Player Name:	Thels
Dungeon Master:	Shaff
Race&Gender:	Pony, Female
Class&Level:	Pony2
Alignment:	Neutral
Size:		Medium
Age:		4
Height:		3'8" (Back), 4'8" (Head)
Weight:		463lb
Hair&Eyes:	White, Brown

Strength:	13 (+1)
Dexterity:	13 (+1)
Constitution:	12 (+1)
Intelligence:	 2 (-4)
Wisdom:		11 ( 0)
Charisma:	 4 (-3)

Fortitude Save:	 +4 (+3 Base, +1 Con)
Reflex Save:	 +4 (+3 Base, +1 Dex)
Will Save:	 +0 (+0 Base, +0 Wis)

Attacks:	Hoof +2, Hoof +2
Damage:		Hoof 1d3+1, Hoof 1d3+1
Initiative:	+1 (+1 Dex)

Max Weight:	75 (Light), 150 (Medium), 225 (Heavy), 1125 (Push or drag)
Movement Speed:	40

Armor Class:	13 (+1 Dex, +2 Natural)
Hit Points:	11 (of 11)

Equipment:
Riding Saddle (25lb)
Bit and Bridle (1lb)
Saddlebags (8lb)
Trail Ration (1lb)
Water Skin (4lb)
Torch (1lb)
Whetstone (1lb)

Cart (200lb)
Cold Weather Outfit (7lb)
Bedroll (5lb)
Winter Blanket (3lb)
7 Daily Horsefeed (70lb)
6 Trail Rations (6lb)
6 Water Skins (24lb)
6 Torches (6lb)

Carry Weight:	41 lb (139lb with Eclyssia and gear)
Cart Weight:	321 lb 
Money:		0pp, 0gp, 0sp, 0cp

Languages:
None

Skills:
Listen		 +5 (+5 Ranks, +0 Wis)
Spot		 +5 (+5 Ranks, +0 Wis)

Abilities:
Scent

Tricks:
Come
Defend
Down
Heel
Perform
Stay
__________________________________________________
Eclyssia already revealed to possess magical powers at a very young age. She often surprised her elders with the little tricks she pulled of. With her potent magical powers, it was obvious to send her to an arcane tutor, so she could learn to become a good wizard. Eclyssia however found the lessons boring, and when she had the change, she slipped out to have fun in the woods, play with her classmates, flirt with the boys, ride her pony Thallia or train with her bow. She didn't like the stuffy room with the even stuffier books at all. She wanted fun and action. She'd rather let her powers flow the natural way, instead of studying them and trying to control them like her tutor told her. As the years went by, Eclyssia noticed more and more of her friends actually growing up, become like their parents are, or worse, her tutor. Her classmates never decided to slip out with her anymore, and she was left to travel the woods alone, with her pony Thallia.

One day travelling alone, she encountered a group of halflings. Interested in the funnylooking little people she asked to stay and chat with her for a little while. She told them how boring her life had become and asked them if they knew any places where people could have fun. The halflings told her that there was a human village not too far away called Canburry Falls. There's usually going on a lot in a human settlement for elven standards they told her. Eclyssia thanked the halflings, ran home, packed her bags, picked up Thallia, left a note to her parents bidding them farewell and left for the human village, hoping for some fun and excitement.
__________________________________________________
Eclyssia is a striking elven beauty, but of really small size. She has a slender, but gracefull build. Eclyssia is always curious for new stuff she doesn't know about, but once she get's to know something about anything, she is easily bored by it. She's always looking for fun, but sometimes doesn't know what really is fun to her. She's quite naive, never encountered any hardship. For her, it's hard to focus on one matter straigth. She has to concentrate hard to prevent her mind wandering off to other thoughts.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

im gonna read the characters now.  Hey guys this is my first game to DM ever, in RL and online, so im gonna mess up a  lot, so if i do, post what i did wrong in this thread.  Im also going to need things as simple as possible... as in... If your going to attack something, tell me how many attacks your getting and what the bonuses are and ill roll'em up.  Also if you want a check for something lemme know and gimme the bonus.  ok So now thels is in, ill change the thread title immediately.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Jemal ur character is fine.
Thels why is ur longbow damage 1d8-1 instead of 1d8+3?
Everything else looks good.

BTW, I wont be giving XP, i will just tell u hen u gain a level, it will eb a lot easier.  Unless u all are really set on using XP.


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

Dex bonus modifies the To Hit value for ranged weapons, not the damage. For a bow, Str penalties apply, but Str bonuses apply only if your bow is capable of such power, thus being a Mighty Composite Bow.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

o gotcha, i had never read that ur strength modified the damage if it was in the negatives.  See guys, this kinda stuff is gonna happen a lot.  So im gonna need ur help.  Thanks a bunch thels.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2003)

Well I can't see anything we need now, and there's still more characters to be posted.  Seems anything I come up with is going to duplicate.  Well besides ranger and they really aren't that good single class in 3.0.


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

Kuroshidaku - Half Orc Rogue - Guuk
Manzanita - Human Paladin - Rowena Spensor
Jemal - Human Fighter - Jonathan of Alexandria
Thels - High Elf Sorceress - Eclyssia Morningdawn
Rangerjohn - Dwarven Druid - Stoneheart

Though we have most things covered, it doesn't hurt having some additional support in 1 direction. There's still the Bard, Druid or Monk that are different from what we have so far, but another arcane spellcaster or warrior wouldn't hurt either.

EDIT: Guess we could use a Cleric now.

EDIT2: Added Rangerjohn to the list.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry guys, gonna bow out of this one. Have fun!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah I didn't expect IH to bow out like that.  I hope it wasn't because of what I said. Which do you guys think would be better cleric or druid?


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

Clerics are stronger at the lower levels with their domain skills frontloaded. I guess without PrC's Druids will eventually catch up.

But power is not as important as the fun you have playing your character, so you should really go with what you like most.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2003)

Well this is what I have so far..

Name: Stoneheart
Race: Dwarf
Class: Druid

STR 12 +1
DEX 12 +1
CON 16 +3
INT 12 +1
WIS 16 +3
CHA 10 0

AC: 15 leather, large wooden shield, dex

weapons
 mw scimitar +2 to hit 1-6 +1 dmg crit 18-20 x2
 shortspear   +1 to hit 1-8+1 dmg crit 20 x3 20'
 animal companions: Rage the badger and Horus the hawk

  Feats: track

  skills:diplomacy 4, handle animal 4, heal 7, knowledge nature 5, wilderness lore 7

Racial: base move 20, darkvision 60', stone cunning: +2 to notice unusual stonework, +2 save vs. poison, +2 save vs. spells or spell like affects, +1 to attack orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 appraise rare and exotic items, +2 to craft stone and metal items.

Class: Weapons: club, dagger, dart, longspear, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, and sling.  Armor: light and medium non-metallic., Bonus languages Druidic and Sylvan, nature sense: identify animals, plants, and water.

Languages:Common, Dwarven, Druidic, Sylvan

Equipment:
leather armor
large wooden shield
Explorer's outfit
7 days trail rations
(5 days on donkey)
backpack
bedroll
20 fishhooks
flint and steel
belt pouch
water skin X2
(one on donkey)
mistletoe and holy
spell component pouch
silk rope w/grapnel
shortspear
donkey
pack saddle
saddlebags

Money:9 gp 3 sp 8cp


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

You know masterwork items cost +300 gp?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, but we are being given one free of charge.  See the character creation post.


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Ahh, sorry. My mistake. Must've missed that.  Guess I should update my own character sheet too.

Shaff, is the item free, or is the masterwork bonus on the item free?


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

double post.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

ok, im back so heres the answers...  Thels, the whole item is free.

And for everyone's info, i was going to make a Ranger NPC, think i still will.  But i thought i would ask... would u guys rather have a ranger npc or a cleric?  THe point of him will be to guide you through to your destination... i guess a cleric who knew the way could do it, but i just thought a ranger would fit better.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Are we going with 5 now Inez Hull is out?

For the Guide, a ranger might be more fitting. As what we need for the party, it doesn't really matter. We already got 2 warriors (a fighter and a paladin) and a woodsman (the druid) so it wouldn't be a great addition to the party, but that shouldn't be the main reason for picking his class.

Now that the item that took 2/3rd of my gold turns out to be a free item, I'm thinking about getting me a pony. Would you allow that, considering the small size of my character? Cuz normally mediumsized characters are forbidden to ride mediumsized mounts.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

yea thats fine, go ahead and ride a pony, but people will look at you a little funny, but it wont be too bad.

HMMM, rangerjohn are u gonna be using you healing as much as possible or not?  If not ill make the cleric NPC, cause u guys will need healing.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Updated my post earlier so it now includes the masterwork weapon and the pony.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

so we are waiting on Ramgerjohn to finish his character, then the new person when they get here.


----------



## bruin (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd like in if you're still looking.  Could you guys use a bard?  Been wanting to try it out.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

We got a rogue and a sorceress, but we don't have a bard. A bard's versilaty could come in handy.


----------



## bruin (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok then, an elf bard, devotee to Corellon, ...

Hmm, gonna play around with it and update this post as I have more details.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Elf, Corellon, Arcane casting on the fly? Let's hope it doesn't look too much like my character.


----------



## bruin (Jul 7, 2003)

Er, an atheist half-elf then 

Or, scrap the bard idea and go with a halfling cleric, bashing the undead with his righteous little mace. 

Actually, I think I'm going to run with that, as healing is needed in this party more immediately than a bard could provide at level one.  Our druid probably wants to concentrate on more druid-like stuff than worrying about carrying the healing duties all the time.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

whew, dodged a bullet there... im not too familiar with bards either, but clerics are good, and that means i can make the ranger archer as the guide.

K, get the characters in asap, but u still got time cause i dont have the DMG and Mon Manual as of yet.  We will start this firecracker on wednesday or thursday.  And ill have those books by friday.


----------



## bruin (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok, I'm drawing on the description of the Laughing Knives organization in the Defenders of the Faith supplement for some of the backstory here, but only backstory, not special rules or anything.  Anyone feel free to point out any problems.  Also, his domains aren't necessarily going to be all that useful; if you want me to change him to a cleric of Pelor or something, I can just change the backstory.

Galen Crosswise, Male Halfling, Cleric 1
Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Olidammara
Domains: Trickery, Luck
Age: 24
Height: 3'2
Weight: 36 

HP 9
Str 10 +0 (4 pts=12 -2 Halfling)
Dex 14 +2 (4 pts=12 +2 Halfling)
Con 12 +1 (4 pts)
Int 12 +1 (4 pts)
Wis 16 +3 (10 pts)
Cha 14 +2 (6 pts)

BAB +0; +1 size; 
Melee +1 1d6 (x2) Light Mace; 
Ranged +4 1d8 (19-20/x2) Masterwork Crossbow

AC 18 (+4 Chain Shirt +1 Buckler +2 Dexterity +1 Size); 16 Flatfooted; 13 Touch
Carrying Capacity: 24.75(Light) 49.5(Medium) 75(Heavy)
Check Penalty -3 (medium encumbrance)
Max Dexterity +3 (medium encumbrance)
Normal Speed 15 ft.(medium)
Riding Speed 30 ft.(heavy)

Fort +4 = 2 +1 Con +1 Racial
Ref +3 = 0 +2 Dex +1 Racial
Will +6 = 2 +3 Wis +1 Racial

Feat: Skill Focus (Concentration)

Special Qualities--
Halfling: +2 morale vs. fear, +1 racial bonus with thrown weapons; racial bonuses to some skills (see below); 

Cleric: Turn Undead 5 times/day; 

Domain: Trickery-Bluff, Disguise, Hide treated as class skills; Luck-Good Fortune:reroll any roll once per day (this could be tricky to handle in Pbp, but it doesn't really matter much to me as it's there more for roleplaying anyway)


Skill Ranks (2+1)x4=12

Class:
Concentration +6 = 3 +1 Con +2 Feat
Spellcraft +3 = 2 +1 Int
Heal +3 = 0 +3 Wis
Knowledge(Religion) +3 = 2 +1 Int 
Disguise +3 = 1 +2 Cha
Bluff +3 = 1 +2 Cha
Hide +3 = 0 +2 Dex +4 Racial -3 Check Penalty
Diplomacy +3 = 1 +2 Cha

CC:
Handle Animal 3 = 1 +2 Cha
Climb -1 = 0 +0 Str +2 racial -3 Check Penalty
Jump -1 = 0 +0 Str +2 racial -3 Check Penalty
Move Silent +1 = 0 +2 Dex +2 racial -3 Check Penalty
Listen +5 = 0 +3 Wis +2 racial

Spell Save DC= 13 + spell level
Spells per day: 0--3, 1--2+1
Default Spells Prepared: 1--Change Self(Trickery Domain), Protection From Evil, Bless; 0--Detect Magic, Read Magic, Resistance
Positive Energy Option: Convert prepared non-domain spells to healing spells

Equipment (on Self: 30.5 lb total)
Cleric's Vestments (free) (weightless)
Chain Shirt (100 GP) (12.5 lb)
Buckler (15 GP) (2.5 lb)
Light Mace (5 GP)(6 lb)
Masterwork Light Crossbow (free)(6 lb)
20 Bolts (2 GP)(2 lb)
Holy Wooden Symbol (1 GP)(Weightless)
Backpack (2 GP)(.5 lb)
Sunrod (2 GP)(1 lb)
Flint/steel(1 GP)(Weightless)
10 GP, 5 sp, 5 cp

Mount: Pony (30 GP) 
Equipment (on Mount: 122.5 lb total)
Riding Saddle (10 GP)(25 lb)
Saddlebags (4 GP)(8 lb)
7 days Feed (.35 GP)(70 lb)
Waterskin (1 GP)(1 lb)
7 Travel Rations (3.5 GP)(1.75 lb)
Bedroll (1 sp) (1.25 lb)
30 Bolts (3 GP)(3 lb)
Winter Blanket(.5 GP)(.75 lb)
Cold weather Outfit(8 GP)(1.75 lb)
Hemp Rope(1 GP)(10 lb)

Mount Carrying capacity: 75 Light, 150 Medium, 225 Heavy
Speed: 40x4/30x4/30x3
Total Load When Riding: 189 (Heavy) 
Normal Speed when riding: 30x3
(Let me know if I need to add the full mount stats; I'm not planning on taking the pony into combat or anything, just normal unskilled riding)

Backstory:
Galen was only a teenager when his parents were executed by the minions of the corrupt cabal of noblemen who lorded over a small network of villages in the regions to the east.  His mother was a cleric and head of a cell of mischief makers known as the Laughing Knives, who tried to spread discontent and undermine the despotic ways of those rulers, while his father ran the tavern that served as the group's front.  Galen himself narrowly avoided capture, hiding while his mother and father, as well as other members of the group, were dragged outside the tavern one night and slaughtered by the noblemen's mercenary force.  Galen fled the area for his life, making due with small time scams of gullible travelers and townspeople to keep himself fed while he grew to age.  His mother had taught him much of the worship of Olidammara as a youngster, and he continued his study in a remote temple he discovered on his way westward, which he was introduced into after unsuccessfully attempting to scam one of the clerics into buying some fake holy water.  Now come of age, he seeks to gain experience and skill as an adventurer, and hopes one day to return east to exact his revenge against those responsible for his parent's demise.  He intends to use more violent means than his mother's group did, though.


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

looks good, now just rangerjohn needas to finish his up.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 8, 2003)

There's bad karma in not posting to often, thus hello everyone


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

waitin on rangerjohn, I dont have a Monster Manual or DMG yet, but im either gettin it 2night or saturday.  We will proly start on wednesday night or thursday.


----------



## Thels (Jul 8, 2003)

Weird moment to buy those, as new versions will be out in a matter of days.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

not buying them, im waiting till the new ones come out for that.  I will be borrowing them from a good friend.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

k, i got the DMG, and monster manual I and II.  So we could start ASAP.  just need Rangerjohn's character...  Has anyone seen him recently??


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, I should have the character completed tonight.


----------



## shaff (Jul 9, 2003)

ok good, ill get the IC thread going right now!  BTW, the town u will be starting in is Tacnar.  The IC thread will be called Adventures from Tacnar.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

ok ok, NOW im goinmg to make the IC thread.  Also, im making a Rogues Gallery thread, so everyone please post your characters in there as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2003)

Stoneheart updated


----------



## Thels (Jul 10, 2003)

Did I mention before that I like links? 

IC Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56222
RG Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56221


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

dunno, if so i didnt see it, sorry.  O and just so everyone knows, Rathan will now be playing the former NPC ranger guide, so nows he not a NPC... heh.


----------



## Thels (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey, didn't blame you, just felt like adding them. Makes it a little easier sometimes to get to the other threads.


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry everyone, been busy past couple days so havent posted much, will check out IC thread now


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

ok, ill go update.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

how am i doing so far guys?


----------



## bruin (Jul 16, 2003)

You're doing great Shaff, I'm having fun so far.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

thanks bruin, good to hear it.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

tis good.


----------



## Thels (Jul 16, 2003)

Overall it's going just fine. It's nice to have a few games that go right into action with a loose style.

A minor detail though. Detect evil either finds evil or it doesn't. It can't be used to discern good from neutral. Of course you can say that in your world it does, but then detect good becomes obsolete.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

ok form now on, in my world, all the detect alignment spells tell you what alignment they are.  For example:
Detect evil tell you if it is good or evil.  In some cases it may not be clear which is nuetral

Detect good is same as detect evil.

Detect Law tell you if it is chaotic or lawful, and it may be unclear which is nuetral.

Detect chaos is the same as detect law.


Everyone understand that ok?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jul 19, 2003)

we must destroy the treacherous goblin scum!  

Game's good shaff


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

thanks guys.

LOL KURO: dont kill the goblin, hes invinsible.


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (well, sorta) for two weeks from Saturday July 26 to Saturday August 9. I won't have access to internet at all (and no time for this anyhow) during that period, so you'll pretty much have to do without me. I guess you either put me on autopilot or throw me into a pocket dimension for the time being. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.

Autopilot Guidelines: Eclyssia will rather resort to her sleep spell than to her weapons in order to take opponents out, being unfamiliar with killing people. She will use her bow to kill animals for food if need be. Besides that she'll probably just follow the party around.


----------



## shaff (Aug 8, 2003)

lemme know when u get back thels.  There proly wont be anymore combat till u get back.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi, I'm back, sorry about the unexplained abscence there.

Catching up now.


----------



## shaff (Aug 12, 2003)

not a problem, good to see ur back.


----------



## shaff (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey guys, dont think my game died, Im still here.  Im waiting to update until the whole party agrees on what they are doing next...


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

Shaff, I need to notify you that I will be absent from these boards for about 10 days starting Friday.  PLease play Rowena as an NPC.  I'm psyched to get back to it on September 1st.  Thanks.


----------



## shaff (Aug 20, 2003)

hmmm, Jemal is gone for a few days too.....


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

And now Jemal is back.

will post IC soon as I catch up on everything at ENWorld.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

So, ehh, what's going on?


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

I was gone for a while, now I'm back.  Will post ASAP, but finishing up all my OOC "I'm back" posts first.  For explanation, check out my "EXPERIENCE" OOC thread.


----------

